# Audio Source Preference



## testar (Dec 17, 2020)

Here’s a new poll to find out what peoples audio preferences are...


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I vote phone, but truly that is a mix of my own music and Pandora over Bluetooth. My second most used is Slacker.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

I voted radio but, since there's no AM tuner, I count local AM stations on TuneIn as radio. However, when on road trips (or weekends), I listen to a mix of Streaming and USB (depending on cell signal).


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I voted Spotify. 

I was an iTunes/Apple Music user for 20 years and because Tesla launched Spotify instead of Apple Music I switched. With that many years of playlists and catalogued songs it took the better part of a month to move over (which I did during the Spotify one month free trial). After that point I was very happy with the user experience of the Spotify app for iOS, iPadOS, and MacOS. The car version wasn’t without bugs (and to be fair still has bugs), but overall I am very happy with the experience. 

It looks like Apple Music may drop soon in the Tesla but I can’t see going back now...


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

I didn't vote as my choice isn't really there. SiriusXM.
It should be in the TS just like Spotify. 

I have a 6 mos free Spotify premium account and would pay for SXM over Spotify. 
Streaming SXM via phone is a PIA.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I use either my phone or Spotify. I find that a lot of other streaming services offer a huge library, but then either depend on you making playlists, or box you in by making the playback more and more similar. Sometimes I don’t want to listen to the same old, and sometimes I don’t really know the genre I want!


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

JasonF said:


> I use either my phone or Spotify. I find that a lot of other streaming services offer a huge library, but then either depend on you making playlists, or box you in by making the playback more and more similar. Sometimes I don't want to listen to the same old, and sometimes I don't really know the genre I want!


Can't speak for Spotify but Slacker (or whatever it's called now) has some hidden genres. I searched for "eclectic rock" one day and discovered a channel with that name which includes music from all all eras of rock and a few non-rock songs so listening to that always gives me a nice mix. Just searching eclectic music has also resulted in a nice mix of different genres but I can't remember if there was a channel because I found it too random to favorite since it wouldn't hone in on a mood.


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

Voted phone, but really want Pandora and/or Youtube Music integration. And hopefully integration doesn't mean low bitrate streaming. Just let us use our own data for highest bitrate offered by the services please.


----------



## testar (Dec 17, 2020)

Thank you everyone for your votes and responses. It's interesting to hear about your audio preferences. I prefer USB. After listening to compressed music for more than a decade, I decided to build out my digital library with CD quality music or better (24bit). These HD flac files definitely bring out the best in my Model S sound system.


----------

